# Townsend Fold Tunnel/Shelter, Rawtenstall, Rossendale, Lancashire.



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2011)

This tunnel was once used to bring down stone from Horncliffe Quarry.
The stone was then loaded onto carriages to be took wherever by rail.
(the same railway that is now the "East Lancashire Railway").
It runs under the hillside, under Bury Road, and a couple of fields before reaching the railside.

Later it was used as an air raid shelter.
The only evidence of this was a toilet and a rusty part of a lamp.
There is 3 parts to the shelter, each divided by a brick blast wall.

The tunnel has been blocked off around 60metres in  



*The Pics*




























​


----------



## Catti2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Awsome find there.

Such a shame when they get bricked up.


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah Catti 

only last 20years or so it's been blocked.
i have friends that have said they used to go a lot further, but with only being young, they daren't venture too far up it.
plus they were only using old burning rags tied to a stick as a means of light


----------



## 3domfighter (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to sort my photos out from my trip there and others. 

It was ok in there apart from the porridge of mud and slit in the entrance that had a wicked wiff.


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm now certain it is the NHS porridge mine after what i got for breakfast this morning


----------



## Derelictman7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Is it still accessible? despite the post was from 2011... I was thinking of taking a trip there with Martin Zero and Jamesville..if possible some even partial clue to the location..much appreciated..


----------



## 3domfighter (Jul 7, 2021)

Derelictman7 said:


> Is it still accessible? despite the post was from 2011... I was thinking of taking a trip there with Martin Zero and Jamesville..if possible some even partial clue to the location..much appreciated..


It's still there but it's on private land, It's not a big as it looks inside.


----------



## Derelictman7 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for info 3domfighter...


----------

